# [Risolto] Problemi con il terminale in kde

## mastrosaffi

Salve a tutti!

Il terminale di kde konsole non parte normalmente... La riga di comando non viene visualizzata, si vede solo un cursore e non da nessun errore :S

Ho pensato che fosse un bug quindi ho installato il terminale di xfce sperando che funzionasse: ed ecco che riappare il problema ma fortunatamente mi da un errore: "getpt failed: No such file or directory."

Dato che sono un nubbo ho googlato un po ma non sono riuscito a trovare la soluzione    :Mad:  .... E non riesco a capire il problema, come fare?

Ringrazio in anticipo.Last edited by mastrosaffi on Sun Jun 12, 2011 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

probabilemente non hai compilato il supporto alle pty nel kernel:

UNIX98_PTYS

in menuconfig:

```

 Symbol: UNIX98_PTYS [=y]                                                                                                                            │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: Unix98 PTY support                                                                                                                          │  

  │   Defined at drivers/char/Kconfig:431                                                                                                               │  

  │   Depends on: EXPERT [=n]                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                         │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                               │  

  │       -> Character devices

```

----------

## mastrosaffi

Purtroppo il supporto c'e gia... Forse e un problema di udev?  :Confused: 

----------

## mastrosaffi

Sembra che il problema sia nato dal fatto che devfs non era abilitato al boot... Pensavo che non servisse piu  :Confused:  Comunque adesso funziona

----------

## ago

metti risolto  :Wink: 

----------

